# Vorbereitungskurse für den Fischereischein, wann?



## GrOOv3 (26. August 2008)

Hallo!

Meine Freundin möchte nun auch den Fischereischein machen. Wir wohnen in Düren ( 52353 ).
Früher wurde das immer im Echtzer Hof gemacht, so im September, Oktober.
Leider ist das bei mir 10 Jahre her und ich weiß mitlerweile nicht, was sich getan hat.

Wo kann man sich dafür anmelden?
Was kommen da ca. an Kurs- und Prüfungskosten auf sie zu?
Ab wann findet der Kurs statt?

Vielleicht weiß ja einer was.
Für Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar #6

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Jens0883 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurse für den Fischereischein, wann?*

Bei uns ist es so, dass du dich im örtlichen Angelladen dafür anmelden kannst(Kurs) und für die Prüfung im Rathaus. Der Kurs kostet 65 Euro


----------



## Checco (27. August 2008)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurse für den Fischereischein, wann?*

http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/index.php?id=88
Am bestenn rufst du mal bei der unteren Fischereibehörde an, ich glaube die Prüfung in NRW kostet inzwischen 50€.
MfG Checco


----------



## Spooner22 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurse für den Fischereischein, wann?*

Hallo Patrick , ich wohne auch in Düren , der Vorbereitungslehrgang geht heute Um 18:30 Los und zwar in der Kaufmännischen Schule hier in Düren ,Euskirchenerstraße 124-126!! Kosten sind bei 65 € 

Hoffe konnte dir Helfen !! 

Grüß Stefan


----------



## GrOOv3 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Vorbereitungskurse für den Fischereischein, wann?*

Habe heute die Telefonnummer vom Herrn Tiepelt bekommen und ihn eben angerufen.
Der Kurs geht heute schon in DN los.
Uhrzeit ist von 18:30 Uhr bis 21 Uhr.
Kursgebühr sind 65€, diese Fischkarte soll auch noch 7€ kosten...

Gruß Patrick


----------

